# Dreaming of Summer........Shade Cloths



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Can't help with the shade cloth.......but welcome to the forum!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

valentia kennel said:


> Hi - This is my first post........Hope I've got this figured out and won't mess up!
> A few years ago at a show I bought several white cloth like "shade/sail cloths" from a vendor (think it was a NY show....maybe in Bainbridge?). These aren't like the stiff dark colored almost plastic like shade cloths, they are more fabric like. They do (or in this case did.......) have brass grommets around the edges, and are very light weight.
> Has anyone seen them for sale lately? I'm dreaming of summer ....now the outside temp. is around 20 degrees, and a foot of snow on the ground.....Thanks - Claire and the gang in NE CT. :wavey:


Probably not the same thing you bought - but I LOVE these mesh shade cloths (http://www.petedge.com/ProSelect-Solar-Canopy-ZW726.pro)

They can keep a cool car safe in the sun (with windows down), I throw them over my tent at agility trials - over expens. Breeze moves through them, sun doesn't. Can't tell you how much I love them. When you go to an agility trial it's all shiny silver coverings on the tents...we used to buy the shade tarps - which work - but just don't provide the same kind of flexibility...so now I put the tarps over the top of the tent and then the mesh around the sides.... The tarps over my windshield, but the mesh over the rest of my rig...

I'm with you on the dreaming of summer front..I see you're in CT - we're in VT...high of 20 today - no cloth needed.

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! Have you tried searching the Internet to see if maybe vendors for that particular show come up on a site? 

I'm in CT, too. Again, welcome!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Probably not the same thing you bought - but I LOVE these mesh shade cloths (http://www.petedge.com/ProSelect-Solar-Canopy-ZW726.pro)
> 
> They can keep a cool car safe in the sun (with windows down), I throw them over my tent at agility trials - over expens. Breeze moves through them, sun doesn't. Can't tell you how much I love them. When you go to an agility trial it's all shiny silver coverings on the tents...we used to buy the shade tarps - which work - but just don't provide the same kind of flexibility...so now I put the tarps over the top of the tent and then the mesh around the sides.... The tarps over my windshield, but the mesh over the rest of my rig...
> 
> ...


These are the shade cloths that I use. I have them in various sizes and use them over the back of my van when the doors are open, over my expens, and as sides to my EZ-up canopy. I love them, because they allow airflow as well as reflecting sunlight.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a product that we distribute for the horticulture and agriculture (dairy/sheep/poultry farms) industries...

http://www.dewittcompany.com/shade.html#

Knitted shade is great stuff...the material is knitted so it doesnt unravel....(versus woven which does...)

I buy the size I need and use clipits...cheaper then having the edges hemmed and brass grommets...
80% black-knitted (pull and cut-no hemmed edges) will run about 0.25 per square foot
50% white-knitted will run about $0.22
Clip its are about $0.30

Dewitt used to manufacture the knitted aluminum shade cloth...(I don't think they still do - due to low demand)....but if you google 'aluminet' you will find other suppliers...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Clair. Welcome to the GRF! I think I know your DH from another forum (a real man's forum... machine related). I have not heard from him in years.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Hi Clair. Welcome to the GRF! I think I know your DH from another forum (a real man's forum... machine related). I have not heard from him in years.


Is that the tractor forum?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> This is a product that we distribute for the horticulture and agriculture (dairy/sheep/poultry farms) industries...
> 
> http://www.dewittcompany.com/shade.html#
> 
> ...


Looks similar to what I buy to cover my kennels. I buy it at the same places that supply the ginseng farmers, and they also sell me some S shaped things to hook the cloth onto the runs. Works very well and lasts a long time.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Claire! Welcome to the forum!


----------

